# NW Arkansas newbie. Please recommend best first bees to buy?



## Ralphiel (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi, 

I'm a newbie in Fayetteville Arkansas. I've decided to go Top Bar Hive, it'll be my first. 
Needing to order bees while there are still any left! and wondering what you'd recommend? 
Climate zone 6. Thank you very much! Lovely site! Ralphiel


----------



## mrnewberry (Feb 13, 2012)

Northwest Arkansas Beekeepers Association is currently doing classes info is at the link and they also have a couple of links for local nucs at the same link. But, I would move quick on anything local as they will probably get a lot of interest at the class and they are not ordering packages this year.


http://www.nwabeekeepers.com/announcements


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Ralphiel


----------



## bbrowncods (Oct 10, 2012)

Welcome Ralphiel. Whatever route you go I would try and get local bees that have overwintered and are used to the climate. Good luck!


----------

